# Mangrove Jack Yeast (in general)



## philistine (13/4/18)

What are peoples general opinions of Mangrove Jacks dry yeasts?

For some reason I just have this completely unfounded opinion that they are in some way inferior to say white labs or wyeast or fermentis stuff....

The only one Ive tried was a hefe strain and tbh the beer wasnt that great, but Im putting that down to a botched brew day and so can't really use that as an example of a fair trial so-to-speak


----------



## wide eyed and legless (13/4/18)

A recent thread here. https://aussiehomebrewer.com/threads/mangrove-jacks-m42-new-world-strong-ale-yeast.93349/


----------



## Danscraftbeer (13/4/18)

Ha, the only one that comes to mind to me is that M42 new world strong ale yeast. It is my best experience for high gravity stouts. Not that I'm an expert but the best stout IMO and understanding is strong! True to the names origin. Higher gravity, higher ABV. It is neutral yeast flavor allowing all the yummy malt/hop blend to go forward. It seems to favor a dark chocolate flavor for stout.

Otherwise I haven't tried many other MJ strains basically because I grab for other stuff. I think I tried their cider yeast for a cider but cant shout out it was that good etc. I may have tried other beer strains but had the same feeling. Not very impressed but I will vouch for that M42.


----------



## Judanero (13/4/18)

Another vote for M42, probably my favourite dried yeast. Great in APA, stout, RIS, and currently drinking a brown ale...delicious.

Can't wait to try this yeast in an IPA.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (13/4/18)

I have a 50/50 yeast blend M42/US-05 ale on tap at the moment. Harvest ale in the APA levels. Excellent!
I'd rate the M42 equal as good as US-05 but with broader range to do higher gravity stuff too.
Its neutral yeast flavor to advantage malt and hop flavor.


----------



## TheSumOfAllBeers (13/4/18)

I am warming to them. French Saison made a cracking tart hoppy Saison for me, and I liked what the Bavarian lager did for me too. Brewers at our club are really warming to the Liberty Bell for English styles.


----------



## jyo (18/4/18)

I've used many of them , and they have been really good. The cider is amazing, French Saison is good, the Bristish Ale ( I think this is Liberty Bell now), Bavarian Wheat is a cracker, the M 44 is awesome for APA, AIPA, Cali Lager is also really good, fermented at 18'. Get onto them!

Does anyone know with certainty if the Liberty Bell is the British Ale re-badged? Cheers.


----------



## RobB (19/4/18)

Burton became Liberty Bell, British became New World, Newcastle became Empire. That's based on the descriptions of the original line up versus the new and expanded range.

And yes, they're very good yeasts. I can't say for sure whether some of the strains are or are not the same as other brands, but there are certainly some which are unique to MJ.


----------



## peterlonz (20/4/18)

I don't think I have seen MJ's products for sale in Qld.
If I knew where to buy fresh MJ42 I'd certainly try it.
BTW I have used US05 ale yeast for some time; to reduce costs I harvest the old east & reuse.
I'm now on third generation & I use all the yeast, get quick vigorous starts, & no deterioration in flavour.
Probably not a recommended practice but it works for me.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (20/4/18)

I think Clibit nailed it in the previous thread, Mangrove Jacks malt extracts yeast etc .come from SPL International in Ellesmere Port Merseyside, interestingly SPL International and Imake are now in a partnership under the name Bevie.


----------



## clibit (22/4/18)

wide eyed and legless said:


> I think Clibit nailed it in the previous thread, Mangrove Jacks malt extracts yeast etc .come from SPL International in Ellesmere Port Merseyside, interestingly SPL International and Imake are now in a partnership under the name Bevie.



Coincidentally I met a guy last week who worked for MJ until recently in the UK. He said SPL has now been bought by MJ, or something like that. I quizzed him about the yeasts. He was guarded, but said they do re-package yeasts, under licence from Lallemand and Fermentis. He said one of their yeasts is Nottingham. And they have some yeasts made for them under contract by other people. That's all I could get from him. Other than their extracts being a blend of extract from lots of sources, and they have some interesting new kits in development, to follow on from the Berliner Weisse. He mentioned a couple, but I've forgotten, I'm sure he said Flanders Red! Certainly a couple of styles I wouldn't have expected in kit form.


----------



## Reedy (22/4/18)

peterlonz said:


> I don't think I have seen MJ's products for sale in Qld.
> If I knew where to buy fresh MJ42 I'd certainly try it.
> BTW I have used US05 ale yeast for some time; to reduce costs I harvest the old east & reuse.
> I'm now on third generation & I use all the yeast, get quick vigorous starts, & no deterioration in flavour.
> Probably not a recommended practice but it works for me.



I get MJ yeasts from Cannon Hill Brewing, and regularly use M44 (West Coast) on PA's/IPA's with good results.

They definitely had M42 when I was in there last week


----------



## jyo (22/4/18)

RobB said:


> Burton became Liberty Bell, British became New World, Newcastle became Empire. That's based on the descriptions of the original line up versus the new and expanded range.
> 
> And yes, they're very good yeasts. I can't say for sure whether some of the strains are or are not the same as other brands, but there are certainly some which are unique to MJ.



Thanks for that, Rob. Just got an email back from MJ, and that is their repsonse too.


----------



## RobB (23/4/18)

clibit said:


> Coincidentally I met a guy last week who worked for MJ until recently in the UK. He said SPL has now been bought by MJ, or something like that. I quizzed him about the yeasts. He was guarded, but said they do re-package yeasts, under licence from Lallemand and Fermentis. He said one of their yeasts is Nottingham...........



Given the amount of love M42 has around here, including from me, how funny would it be if it was Nottingham the whole time?


----------



## clibit (24/4/18)

RobB said:


> Given the amount of love M42 has around here, including from me, how funny would it be if it was Nottingham the whole time?



I actually think it must be M42, can't see which other MJ yeast fits the profile. Unless he was bull-s******g me. I haven't used M42, but it sounds conceivable that it could be Nottingham, possibly, just going off people's reports..


----------



## wide eyed and legless (24/4/18)

Wonder how much the minimum order would be from Bevie, if enough are interested we could make a bulk purchase and have our own lable yeast. I would expect design and printing is done in house and if Crossmyloof brewery are getting theirs from there then we could even state amount of yeast per pack, given theirs are 15 gram packs.


----------



## mongey (24/4/18)

I like M31 tripel

Used it in 2 Belgian ales now . 

I have used M41 as well and made a good beer but I like the Tripel one better 

next ipa-ish beer I make I def wanna try M42 instead of the usual us05 to see how it changes


----------



## wide eyed and legless (28/4/18)

Ordered some yeast from Crossmyloof, Californian Steam Ale yeast in the descriptive notes, ' similar to MJ54'. Real Ale yeast, descriptive notes, 'similar to Nottingham ale yeast'
Doesn't come in 15 gram just the 10 but 50 gram of each was only $19, the more you buy the cheaper it is.


----------



## Brew Bama (30/8/19)

I am a bit late to the party here. I am trying to find the MJ yeast correlation with the OEM. It is accepted that MJ sources and packages other manufacturer’s yeast. If I can get the original yeast in the US I’d Rather just use it. But if MJ is bringing in yeast I cannot get then I don’t care how they source their product— I just thank them for bringing it here. I have used M44 with great success and have a batch fermenting with M54 now so we’ll see. 

There’s been discussions that M54 is Mauribrew Lager 497. I cannot get Mauribrew to compare so I came here to see if anyone can comment.


----------



## Markbeer (31/8/19)

Aren't there too many MJ Belgian strains to be all repackaged other OEM yeast?

I be tried most and find the Belgian ones interesting and can't see an OEM equivalent.

Unless they are blending?


----------

